# Recommend Musicals (movie versions)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks in advance. I love The Sound of Music, The Wizard of Oz and My Fair Lady. I'm looking to explore deeper!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NM, I googled it. I am going to watch Singing in the Rain!  We can make this a discussion about Musicals though.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> NM, I googled it. I am going to watch Singing in the Rain!


That was amazing. Debbie Reynolds is beautiful as Kathy, and I loved the chemistry between all the actors and actresses!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Try the following:

Oklahoma! 
On the Town
South Pacific
Guys and Dolls
West Side Story
The Music Man
Oliver
Fiddler on the Roof
Cabaret
Jesus Christ Superstar
Grease
Hair
Moulin Rouge
Chicago


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Watching The Music Man now. It's surprisingly good and on YT.

The one with Matthew Broderick.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

senza sordino said:


> Try the following:
> 
> Oklahoma!
> On the Town
> ...


A very good list, to which I would add:

Les Misérables
La La Land
The Greatest Showman
My Fair Lady

Now imagine, if you could, being in the audience opening night of _Oklahoma_ and you walked out of the theatre thinking, "Boy I'm glad Rogers and Hammerstein got together. I bet we'll hear other great things from them in the future." That's the way I feel about Pasek and Paul now.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I have not seen La La Land, Les Mis., or The Greatest Showman. My Fair Lady is great, I didn't mention it because it was already stated in the opening post. 

I should also mention that, in my opinion, the later musicals by Joshua Logan should be avoided: Camelot and Paint Your Wagon. He lost the thread with those two. But that's my opinion.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought La La Land was well done, especially the opening. I always liked Yankee Doodle Dandy with James Cagney. Not sure if Purple Rain can be considered a musical, but liked that.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

West Side Story, The Music Man, Oklahoma, Phantom of the Opera - I most always can enjoy those.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I didn't know Phantom of the Opera had been made into a movie. I saw it on the stage in New York nine years ago. I found it rather tedious. But we all have our likes and dislikes. Ask Roger Waters about it. 

On a different night on that same trip to NYC I saw La Cage Aux Folles, staring Kelsey Grammer and Douglas Hodge. I thoroughly enjoyed that. Of course, the musical La Cage Aux Folles is based on the 1978 French movie of the same name, which wasn't a musical. It was turned into a musical by Jerry Herman and Harvey Fierstein. If this ever gets turned into a movie I would watch it.

I haven't watched a musical in a couple of years, I should do so. I do have Hair on my DVR, it was on Turner Classic Movies a couple of weeks ago, and so I recorded it. I haven't watched it yet. (I'm still working through Ken Burns' Country Music, I don't watch a lot of television)


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I could name a dozen starring Fred Astaire, but to start with, how about Swingtime, Top Hat and The Band Wagon.

And how about "High Society" starring Bing Crosby, Frank Sinatra and Grace Kelly, and featuring Louis Armstrong. Songs by Cole Porter. To the best of my knowledge "Well, Did You Evah?" is the only time Bing and Frank duetted on film.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

senza sordino said:


> Try the following:
> 
> Oklahoma!
> *On the Town*
> ...


My big quibble is they threw out almost all of Bernstein's score from the stage version.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's an entertaining opinion about the 'death' of musicals.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Joseph And The Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

A couple favorites not in the first two posts:

Mary Poppins
West Side Story

If you add animation in there, you will get dozens of titles like The Lion King, Frozen, and Beauty and the Beast.


----------

